# Honey price at farmers market?



## BDJ

I have extra honey this year as well as honey comb. What is a fair price at our local farmers market? The honey was harvested in Aug and is a mix of wildflower honey so it is a darker variety. 

I have pints that hold about 1.5 lbs of honey each? What should I charge?

The honey comb is the "Bee o Pac" squares about 3"x2" squares. It looks great! What should I charge? 

Thnx


----------



## ronnyclif

6.50 a pint is what I am getting


----------



## bee happy

Start high and adjust according to volume of sales. If you are at a Yuppy market and have a cute label, sock it to them. When I was selling at a roadside stand, I did just the opposite, started low and moved up as the traffic would bear. Not to be a cynic of course---


----------



## Budvar

BDJ,

I am just north of you in Tri-cities. We're pretty small time, had 10 gallons honey this year. Kept 4 gallons for my own meade adventures.

Anyway, wife and I sell the surplus honey (wildflower) by the half pint and pint. Half pints go for $5, the pints sell for $9. If you look in the Bee Culture honey prices for this region, that is the going rate. Haven't really had a problem with the asking price except for a couple folks that buy by the gallon. I just can't compete with that. If someone does wonder about the price, I mention that we're definitely not into beekeeping for profit. Also, to compare what we are giving them (local, raw), to what you get at WalMart (from who knows where, possibly made with HFCS.

BTW, we have a club in the Tri-cities. MidColumbiaBeekeepersassociation.org

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## brooksbeefarm

I have sold alot of honey at home and farmers market for many years, the last two years prices are as follows.
46oz qts. with comb-$14.00
24oz pts. with comb-$8.00
46oz qts. plain- $12.00
24oz pts. plain-$7.00
24oz bears-$7.25
12oz bears-$4.00
16oz clamshell box of comb honey-$6.00
8oz clamshell box of comb honey-$3.00
Not had one complaint but had some people tell me i'm selling my honey to cheap? are they trying to help me or make me feel like i'm cheating myself.:scratch: Jack


----------



## kennedy

what the market will bear is good.research that at a different market then you want to sell in .customers dont like price varience at all it hurts sells.if you come up thay think your ripping them off if you come down there something wrong with your product.if you do a regular market youll build regular customers try to make different kinds of color. shake swarm is good for that just before a flow. it makes the customer say ill take that one and ill take that one that increases sales NEVER make negative associations to your produce if you get people hooker on comb honey thyll be very good customers also try not to step on anyone feet.watch the customer traffic flow try to locate in a better spot, in the market a tent helps control your space good luck


----------



## Grant

I've also sold at various farmer's markets for several years and attended three markets a week this year. Markets vary as do the customers.

My quart price is $10, my pint price is $5.50 (sounds like I'm a little too cheap, but that's a fair market value given our area).

My plastic squeeze bottle prices are higher per ounce, however. I sell an 8-ounce squeeze bottle for $3.50, 12-ounces for $4, and 16-ounce for $5.00.

There are other sizes and prices, also comb honey, but that will give you an idea. 

What I found is that there are two kinds of shoppers at my farmer's markets. There are those shopping for value. They want the glass canning jar they can reuse. They also remember the good old days when honey sold for a dollar a gallon (yeah, like about 1940). And no, I won't come down just because they want to buy four quarts. They are very price conscious.

Then there are those who shop for honey. They are more concerned about finding a bottle of honey (more convenient and easier to use with less mess than a jar), and they also want to find what they can buy with the last $5 they have after they spent $18 on green beans. They also prefer smaller containers for fear the honey will "go bad."

Farmer's markets are wonderful opportunities for educating the customer. Also, I buy small "ice cream tasting spoons" and give samples of honey I've collected from different areas around the county, or from farms that specialize in certain crops. People are amazed that there is a difference. 

The biggest lesson I think I've learned is bring a large table, offer several sizes and choices, and know that you'll attract a variety of customers all looking for something different. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## brooksbeefarm

I agree with Grants post and have heard the same things. Most of my customers want to know if it is local honey and if it is raw honey (not pasteurized). Many ask if it's clover honey or what, i tell them their is no such thing as pure clover honey around here, that my hives have between 60 to 80 thousand bees in them and i can't watch each one to see what they are working on and they give me that questioning eye when i tell them they even work poison ivy. They just laugh and say at least your honest and buy the honey. Farmers markets are fun and it's a good way to meet new people moving into the area. Jack


----------



## smithwoods

I sell 1lb plastic squeeze flip top bottles of my fall honey at the local farmers market for $5.50. and no one thinks the price is high, most times the comment is " that's cheap for raw, local honey". Now if the bees found a field of good old Maine pot flowering what would the honey be like? this fall's honey is dark and strong, lots of goldenrod I think.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper

Farmers Market price in Portland ME

12 fl oz (1lb) glass jar $8.00
16 fl oz (1.3lb) 10.50
32 fl oz (3lb) $20.50

Raw, unfiltered, no heat. 
I quickly sell out at these prices.


----------



## John Smith

Yes, it all depends on your own objectives. Do you want to just 'dump' your surplus and get on with your other jobs or maybe you enjoy the markets and want to save some back for the pre Christmas bonanza. Selling out is the Achilles Heel of local marketers. Buying in honey to keep your market swipes all the fun and profitability out of it. 

So start HIGH, and see what happens. You will do less damage to your market by coming down that by going up. You will be creating your own market, and you'll be surprised at just how low a percentage of the population you need to win over. Some people like to pay a little extra to get the best service and that warm fuzzy feelings. Don't think they are all skinflints like we beekeepers tend to be.

But it's what you really want out of it that matters. Fine tune your price according to your own experience and ignore the dissenters. Some people only want it for free! You will probably have an empty honey tank come Christmas no matter what you charge. How thick is your hide? I love people who can get fifty dollars for a tub of honey! They are great marketers, and in fact are doing the industry a favour!

Remember, if we the producers don't push the price up, we will be waiting for very long periods between rises. Inflation is killing our society. Beekeepers are in a position to survive such a fate, as our product requires very little processing, capital expenditure, or licensing. It is in fact edible gold. How much do you value your own honey? Do some extra work, put in some extra effort that makes your really believe your honey is the best!

Happy Marketing.

JohnS


----------



## Chef Isaac

you have to do market research. Asking on a bee forum is useless as what I can get at a farmers market is different than what someone from texas can get. You need to price it accroding to some of thenatural health food stores or PCC markets in yoru area. 

For example, I get $10 for a pound of honey, eight for a 12 ounce of creamed honey and $10 for a small piece of comb honey.


----------



## Chef Isaac

John is soooo right. To be frank, and please, no one take offense to this, but the majority of beekeepers sell there honey way toooooo cheap and it is a dumb foolish mistake on their part. No wonder people come to me asking why my honey is $50 for a 6 pounder when they can get it a lot cheaper. 

I do not think people..... beekeepers that is, really understand what it takes to keep bees.... financially that is. feeding, requeening, gas, milage on a car, time, building frames, painting, go through hives, etc. ALL OF IT COSTS MONEY. and still, people dump there honey at soooooooo cheap of prices. it is foolish on our part. Shame on us for taking something that the consumer will pay for and basically giving it away. 

WAKE UP!


----------



## John Smith

PS: Why wait for someone else to show us what the market will bear? Go On, be a leader, show the way! Become a ledgend, at least in your own mind!

Why appologise for the planet's best product?

The world is alight with the fire of desire for honey and bee talk!

Ignore all that stuff about our responsibility to feed the world without covering our own livlihood. That poisonous line is why the world is on the verge of starvation right now! Bankers, Accountants and Economist all are preaching JIT philisophy........ Just In Time Purchasing. They don't think having any stores set aside for the rainy day is a good idea. 

Cheers again. There is more rain coming!


----------



## Chef Isaac

you will see, people will pay for it when the market is right. you have to EDUCATE the consumer.


----------



## peletier

We get $9.00 a pound in this area but it has to be LOCAL HONEY. Many people are counting on it to help their allergies. Wish I could buy a few drums from Ohio at $1.50 a pound and :no:. Aw, forget it.


----------



## oldenglish

This is an old thread but its a topic near and dear to all of us.

I have been selling 1lb honey for $11 and a bee o pac comb section for $5.
Last week our club was invited to a local market to put on a bee exhibit and were invited to sell honey. I had no problem selling and the comb honey was my most popular item.

This week we had an older beekeeper present at the club on making cut comb, his method was extremely labor intensive including requeening, cutting comb and letting drain for 24 hrs before packaging etc, he gets five from a frame and sells for $6 ea. I use the bee o pac, all I do is add a lid and sell for $5 plus I get 16 from a frame.

I also will never understand why anyone would sell so cheaply. You want cheap go to safeway, its not nearly as good as what I sell.


----------



## bigbearomaha

> but the majority of beekeepers sell there honey way toooooo cheap and it is a dumb foolish mistake on their part.


that depends. There would be some who might say your higher prices are just being greedy and taking unfair advantage of people.

If I sell honey at a price that happens to be lower than yours, I don't give a rats patoot about your price. I don't care how much you do or don't sell. and I don't care what price you sell it at.

I price what I found to be a "fair" price. one that compensates me for the effort and cost going in to collecting the honey, bottling it and marketing it. I set a profit margin I find I can live with, and on.

If someone else selling honey at a higher price than me thinks my price is "hurting" theirs or other honey sellers prices, I frankly don't care. I don't sell honey for them or you. I sell honey for me and for folks that want to buy and eat honey.

Using judgmental terms like "dumb" and "foolish" to berate other beekeepers into helping fix honey prices at a certain range is un-necessary and at the very least un-ethical if not illegal in certain cases.

personally, I have never chided or berated another beekeeper for the prices they sell honey at. I may not agree, but that's their business, it's their honey and I don't try to tell them how to handle their business to benefit me. That's why I have my own business.

Big Bear


----------



## mmclean

I do not keep bees, therefore I do not sell honey. Yet. I hope to start some hives in the spring. 

With this being said, I agree with bigbearomaha wholehartedly. 

Price fixing should be a shame to all who believe in and love a free market society. Is this not why we shun convention and go down the road of our own choice?

Live free and stop blaming others for your inefficiency.

Live life to the sound of your own drum and chose whats right for you.

-M-


----------



## bigbearomaha

A farmers market is a free market and it is free for both the buyers and the sellers. If they are feeling or being pressured by others to sell at a price or buy at a price with no alternative, the value of the free market has been tainted.

to everyone I say

enjoy the bees.

Big Bear


----------



## Mike Snodgrass

Thats is untill someone moves into the booth nexts to yours and starts selling at a price significantly less than yours and your sales start slowing up while watchin them take away customers?


----------



## bigbearomaha

and?

still a free market. he has the right to sell at a price of his own choosing. just as you do.
how do you take away customers you didn't have?

they would be your customers if they bought something.

Big Bear


----------



## bigbill

i agree with bigbearomaha . we just had two major price fixing's out here in ca. it hit some of you pretty hard, do you not remember 5.00 plus fuel a short while ago all because somebodies got greedy. what about our 
property prices out here . in tulare county where i live property is usually
9,000-20,000 per acre short while back interest rates went down peaple started buying every thing they could get i saw junk land go for 54,000 an acre just to be lost back to the bank 3years later . when i asked the buyer
why he would pay so much his exact quote was{there is only so much land made} bank cant sell same land now for 8,000 acre!!!:doh:


----------



## Mike Snodgrass

I dont neccesarily disagree its just that if your selling a pound for $6.00 and somebody else is down the street selling the same honey for $4.00...there has to be some frustration in that? Now, somebody else seeing their sales going down decides to lower their price to $5.00 to start competeing with the guy selling for 4....but your still at $6.00. If your retired or still working full time and a hobbyist, well thats fine, but if your livelyhood depends on it, you have to adapt or alter your program some way to stay competitive dont you?


----------



## sqkcrk

Mike, I would suggest holding your price for as long as you can against someone selling for less. Your customers are used to buying your honey at your price. And, who knows, maybe the other guy will sell out quickly and those folks who did go to the other guy will come back to you.

Quality trumps price, in the long run. Don't come down to make a sale. Unless it is obvious that you are above the market. Which I will wager you won't really know until a substantial period of time goes by.

Besides, you will make more profit per pound then the other person. Even if you sell less.

I lost 5 stores which was 1/3 of my honey sales in poundage last year. I changed my program as you called it. I raised my prices. Honey sales are good.


----------



## bigbearomaha

that's why business is a risk. competition is one of those risks we take when we enter the market place.

for me, this is where i feel i am selling more than just honey, I am selling myself, the story of my hives, of the methods I use to get the honey to help people appreciate what i have to offer.

what discourages me is someone who is being deceitful in the price game. such as someone who comes in to a market, starts off with a low, low price only to hopefully, eventually drive off the competition who can't afford to stick it out, then when they are the only game in the market, jack the prices up.

the game players always ruin it for everyone else because after they are there for awhile, the customers will eventually complain to those who run the marketplace and rules and other nonsense gets put into place just because one deceitful person couldn't run a fair stand.

I understand that kind of frustration.

I don't think it happens all that often, but I know sadly, it does happen more than it should.

Big Bear


----------



## sqkcrk

Yeah, I have a pollination provider who is doing that. I'm trying to get the price up where I think it aught to be and he is undercutting everyone in the valley. I guess his standard of living is even lower than mine. Or his long term game plan is to get as many hives as he can into pollination and therefore can take the lower price for a while.


----------



## bigbearomaha

this is why i always come back to the point that i set the most fair price for me and the customer. I know my price i can live with and that it's fair to the customer as well. I may be lower than some, I may be higher than others.

I don't price for the "market" because a free market will eventually settle itself based on who is operating in a market at a given time.

it's also the reason i don't work farmers markets anymore either. I like my own stand where i have more control and choice of where I set up.

Big Bear


----------



## Mike Snodgrass

Your own stand sounds by far as the best option....as long as your not in some back holler, a long way from anywhere!


----------



## Lexy_Organic

People love to know that the honey is local because it's great for allergies. The comb is also used for skin. I'm sure all of you know this, but I think with information like that, people will be willing to spend the extra bucks for the real thing. 

Also, (not spamming I promise), for everyone who is a vendor at farmers markets, I found a really awesome site that has been so useful for information and discussions relating to farmers markets, specifically. Hundreds and hundreds of vendors are on it and it's great to talk to people who do what we do from all over the US. Here's the web address: www.thefarmersmarketclique.com Definitely check it out!

Back on topic, rather than reducing your price, I've found that adding cheap things like ribbon and using decorative jars, makes the honey look that much more desirable. I feel people come to markets, knowing that our businesses are small and hard-working. They know our products are more expensive too and it's up to us to make them know why it's worth it. 

I've found offering honey sticks (as a fun sample technique) really really works. The kids love it and samples are so helpful. It's terribly hard selling consumable goods, without letting customers see for themselves how good they are. Sometimes I offer tasty crackers with a smidgen of cheese and my honey on top. Giving people recipes with my honey, makes them realize there's more to do with it than put it in tea. And they love going home and making the little appetizers and saying to their friends they got the honey at a farmers market. It's fun to have their friends come by my table and say how good it was! 

Just a few thoughts. Hope it helps.


----------



## berkshire bee

Our club bought some honey sticks to hand out at the parade and aggie fair. I decided to try one, and they don't taste anything like the raw honey we sell. I was pretty disappointed and hope that people don't think it's the same as the stuff we sell.

As far as pricing honey, as others said, you aren't in it to lose money, but I also want my honey to be affordable by most anyone who would like to try it


----------



## max2

Lots of good ideas, Grant.
"Farmer's markets are wonderful opportunities for educating the customer. Also, I buy small "ice cream tasting spoons" and give samples of honey I've collected from different areas around the county, or from farms that specialize in certain crops. People are amazed that there is a difference. "
We us e drinking straws cut into 3. People can dip them into the samples and taste the difference. Cheap and hygienic and it works for us.


----------



## Brenda

Hi guys and gals. I'm looking for this year's prices on honey sold at Farmer's Markets. I'm getting ready to bottle some nice honey. 
Thanks.


----------



## sqkcrk

The price here shouldn't effect what you sell yours for. You aught to look closer to home. Maybe you will get some responses from near by.

$8.00/lb is a decent price. What size jars are you useing? If you could get $10.00, would you charge that much?


----------



## Hive Onthehill

First year having bees so I can't speak as far as the honey aspect of things, however I've helped my in-laws with a maple operation for over a decade and worked at our local farmers market selling maple products.(which I had alot of fun doing).

People in my opinion need to sell their product at a price that their concience is o.k. with. We all know when we're gouging someone or not. Not only that It's the look on peoples faces when they try a great natural product especially for the first time. 

To me I look at things like this as, if your comfortable doing the things that your doing, then don't let others persued or pressure you into a direction that your not comfortable with.

Alot of it boils down to ethics and respect. If you know that somebody is already selling their product at a certain event, then don't try to under-cut somebody.

That's just how I feel about these situations.


----------



## sqkcrk

I would say not to undercut them too. I would actually say to price your higher than theirs. Cause yours is better, right?

In business, if you don't sell a product for as much as you can get for it you aren't getting as much as you could, which is reflected in your bottom line. Which doesn't mean you have to gouge people. Just egt as much as you can.

Do you want to sell honey to WalMart or Neiman-Marcus?


----------



## Brenda

I ended up using pint glass jars.


----------

